# Crap: "System error - No convert. top operation!"



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

What's the ailment? 

Had my roof partially open and propped up to clean of the rear window. After removing the prop, the rear window sank down a bit 'til it was @ 3 inches off of the rear deck. Now none of the roof pieces (or the windows) will move at all, and I get the message ""System error - No convert. top operation!"" on the MFD. 

I've let the fluids cool down - no go. On the MFD when the car profile displays, it does look like the trunk is indicated as open / not latched -- but I can't alter that either. 

My guess is that the roof is in limbo, with some parts arguing with others. Thoughts on corrective measures?


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

Just a guess, unplug the battery overnight?


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

Ended up taking the car to the dealer (slowly!).

Must have been a simple fix given the low cost for remedying the issue. They suggested the trunk latch also *may* need replacing later; that may have been a culprit.

Still, odd. I will be more careful when cleaning the rear glass....


----------



## Wccwiopret (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you for*good*communication.


----------

